# My last trip, Morning Star 11/30/04



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Capt Monty went toggin and most everyone got a decent amount of fish. I only ended up with 3 keeper tog since I was throwing back the smaller keepers, 3 decent blues, and 3 sea bass. A few got their limits. Monty of course caught the biggest one, 25 1/2 inch 12 or 13lbs. Monty found a huge school of birds and we starting casting lures towards them. A decent amount of blues were caught, I caught 5 blues and 3 stripers. I think that there were 1 or 2 other stripers caught. Since we were past the 3 mile zone all the stripers had to be thrown back. We only stayed for half an hour to get back to toggin. It was definitely a good trip.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony, what size fish were you 
throwing back? I remember this 
spring when the togging was real
good a lot of guys would start 
off throwing a lot of keepers back
hoping to catch a nicer grade of 
fish. Monty always gets the best
fish! Do you know if he was using
whole crabs and a snafu rig?


Sorry I could not make it out there
with you. My job is a pain.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I was throwing back barely keepers. Whole crab on a high/low rig, Capt Monty special.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice trip buddy. At least you went out good like I did. I wish you the best of luck on your move. And when you make that first cool mill send some of it my way for helping you make the decision to head west!!


----------

